# Mounting options for new Garmin unit



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.balzoutllc.com/garmin-mounts


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Metal Fabrication of Tallahassee. I had them build a custom one for me and Buffalo Bob just had them do one for his Mosquito. Quality work at fair prices.


----------

